# Jeeps...



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Anybody know the differences in model designations? Jeep Wrangler, Wrangler "X", Wrangler Sport, Wrangler Sahara, Wrangler Rubicon...

Also, how do you like the soft top? How water proof is it and how hard is it to get on and off? Is it too much of a pain to ever put down? How long does it take to get back up? Any info on mileage?

Thanks for any opinions,

Joel B.


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a little info...

Wrangler usually 4 cyl w/ 4.10 gears
X upgraded model available with both 4 and 6 cyl and 3.07, 3.73 or 4.10 (4 cyl only)
Sport upgraded model w/ 6 cyl 3.07 or 3.73 gears
Sahara upgraded model w/ 6 cyl and usuall 3.73 gears (also nicer interior and usually limited slip dana 44 rear diff)
Rubicon real upgrade and the bad a$$ of production jeeps. All 6 cyl, all 4.10 gears w/ air locker front and rear and Dana 44 axles front and rear.
My 97 has a soft top, I love it, but it is almost never on (I don't drive it much in the winter). It is waterproof to a point, it doesn't leak in the rain but it will at the car wash.
Goes on and off pretty easy, 15-20 minutes, once you get the hang of it.
Mileage is usually bad, like less than 15 average. Mine gets about 11 with 5" lift and 33's 4.10 gears. It has been said that a Jeep Wrnagler has the aerodynamics of a brick.


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Hunter. As far as the top...15-20 MINUTES, Yikes! Sounds like a PITA. Is there room to store the top in the vehicle?

Any opinions on automatic vs. manual trans? Any chronic problems with either? I'm leaning toward the manual but I've heard they aren't the greatest for off-roading or snow plowing. I won't be doing a lot of either (maybe no plowing at all) but something to think about anyway.

Thanks again,

Joel B.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

i got a stick to offroad with its the best but i also have a atlassII transfer case so that kinda makes it like an auto, as far as 15-20min to take on or off the top no way, it takes me maybe 4min to but the top on and like 2min to take it off


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry, I was typing too fast and did not complete the sentence about the top. 15-20 until you get the hang of it, then 5-10 (to completely remove the top which I do). Yes you can store it in the jeep, but I never have. Like I said I usually do not have a top on it. The pic was taken this spring before I removed it for the summer.

On the manual vs. auto thing it is purely preference. My last 2 wranglers have been autos. They are awesome off road, unless you like to shift a lot. The manuals are more fun, but if I just prefer an auto. No real problems with either. The manuals have certain years, if your jeep is older, that have pretty weak transmissions. Auto, only real downside can be if you do a lot of water crossings (I do) as the vent is located behind the torque conveter, so to keep from trashing the trans you either stay away from water higher than the bottom of the tub or pull the trans and relocate the vent.


----------

